# Does this make sense for the RS3?



## I love pizza (Feb 8, 2003)

New S3 to have R36 engine which will be in the MkV Golf good for a rumored 260-280 horsepower.
Current new Audi S4 has 340 h.p. V8 low to mid $50K
RS3 would have around 310 h.p. (maybe with twin turbo v6) priced at $46K
Do you think this is a good guess given the other cars in Audi's line in power and pricing? You figure Audi wouldn't give more horspower than the S4 and keep the price point lower. I've been waiting for the R32 for 6 months now, but I'd drop the deal in a second if the RS3 came in at my guess above.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Does this make sense for the RS3? (I love pizza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I love pizza* »_New S3 to have R36 engine which will be in the MkV Golf good for a rumored 260-280 horsepower.
Current new Audi S4 has 340 h.p. V8 low to mid $50K
RS3 would have around 310 h.p. (maybe with twin turbo v6) priced at $46K
Do you think this is a good guess given the other cars in Audi's line in power and pricing? You figure Audi wouldn't give more horspower than the S4 and keep the price point lower. I've been waiting for the R32 for 6 months now, but I'd drop the deal in a second if the RS3 came in at my guess above.


From what I've heard the next A3 will have the same engine as the R32/TT 3.2. the next S3 will also have a 3.2 L VR6 with FSI (direct fuel injection) making 280hp. this will have to sell for more than the TT 3.2 ($40k+) because it is making more HP. The RS3, is rumoured to be a turbo 3.2 VR6 with 350+hp. There wouldn't be an issue with the S4 having less HP than the RS3, thats why there is room for an RS4 (most likely with the engine from the RS6). 
Right now only the A3 is slated to come over to the U.S. and only in 5 door trim. I think VAG has to get people over here used to the concept of a luxury/sports hatch...and do not expect an A3 3.2 VR6 to undercut the R32s price, if anything it will be a few grand more.


----------



## peppie cola (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Does this make sense for the RS3? (gizmopop)*

I don't believe in an RS3. The RS-models are marketing tools, and doubt audi makes a lot of money of them. An RS3 (Audi isn't a hot-hatch brand) is not a great marketing tool, and the price will be too high for a hatchback.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Does this make sense for the RS3? (peppie cola)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peppie cola* »_I don't believe in an RS3. The RS-models are marketing tools, and doubt audi makes a lot of money of them. An RS3 (Audi isn't a hot-hatch brand) is not a great marketing tool, and the price will be too high for a hatchback. 

Read the post in this forum from Audis corporate website...As long as MB has plans for a AMG C series, and BMW has M Powered Z coupes Audi will have a competing car...


----------



## E30M3&GTIGUY (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: Does this make sense for the RS3? (gizmopop)*

AutoWeek leaked word about Audi's plan to bring the A3, S3 and RS3 several months ago. They said the RS3 will have 350bhp, twin-turbos, and will have the Audi version of SMG -> (ie. paddle shifting toggles on the steering column). By the way, even the R32 will have that transmission by Spring of '04
I wouldn't be that surprised if the RS3 is brought in very limited numbers. It could sell for mid $50ks or even $60k. That's a ton of money for a hatch, but this is not an ordinary hatch - and a buyer who really wants an exclusive rocketship Audi will pay up. 
Audi may not be a hatch brand in the U.S., but with BMW planning on the 1 series cars (hatches) and 2 series (the booted coupes), these Euro-Luxo-Performance companies will be expanding their markets. BMW is supposed to have an M2 released by 2006 with a valvetronic 4 cylinder making 240 normally aspirated BHP and reving to 9000 RPM. With all the electronics and SMG, it'll be a 4 wheel motorcycle. Early estimates on performance claim 0-60 in under 5 seconds due to low weight from generous use of aluminum. It will be rear wheel drive only.
With all of that coming soon, I passed on the last of the 315bhp M Coupes, I passed on the R32, and I passed on the WRX STi and Lancer EVO VIII. Great things are on the way and I expect to choose between an M2 and an RS3 in a few years.....if all goes well. Start saving now!


----------

